# Petit boost Macbook Pro 2011



## Iberos (6 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis conscient qu'il existe des sujets similaires au mien, toutefois, j'aimerai un avis un peu plus récent.

Comme précisé dans le titre, je possède un Macbook Pro Early 2011 (15") et j'aimerais le booster un peu. Au départ, j'étais dans l'optique de le remplacer par une machine plus récente, mais après plusieurs jours de reflexion, il lui reste encore quelques (belles et longues) années à vivre !

J'aimerais donc avoir votre avis sur comment le booster, lui donner une deuxième jeunesse.
J'avais pensé à augmenter sa RAM, passage de 4GO à 8GO (Crucial) et remplacer son vieil HDD 5400rpm par un SSD Crucial MX200 500GO.
Actuellement, je tourne sous Yosemite, je comptais faire une clean install d'El Capitan sur le SSD.
J'ai une utilisation assez classique de ma machine : Navigation internet, multimédia, programmation et un peu de virtualisation.

Sur le papier, je trouve que mes modifications sont intéressantes. Ainsi, j'aimerais savoir si certains d'entre vous ont déjà effectué des modifications similaires et si cela vaudra le coup (en l'occurence le coût). Ma machine n'est malheureusement plus aussi réactive qu'au premier jour et ça me manque...

Merci par avance pour vos réponses


----------



## omni (6 Février 2016)

Bonsoir,
Je possède un MPB 15 " de fin 2007 ! 
Je le fais tourner sous El Capitan avec le max de mémoire = 6 Go et un SSD de 256 Go de Crucial (M4). 
Le proc est un C2duo à 2,2 GHz. 
Cette machine reste réactive et je l'utilise en bureautique, internet etc...
Donc oui un SSD = le jour et la nuit.  Aujourd'hui je ne peux plus travailler avec avec des machines ayant un DD classique.


----------



## Iberos (6 Février 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse !
Ton MBP 2007 est réactif à quel point ? Ma question est un peu vague je sais, mais par exemple, rencontres-tu des lenteurs (par exemple au lancement ou à la fermeture d'applications) ?


----------



## okeeb (6 Février 2016)

C'est surtout le SSD qui le rend réactif. Les temps d'accès sont si faibles que la machine, même ancienne, apparaît comme transfigurée. Et quand je vois les tarifs pratiqués par certains commerçants Web comme Amazon qui a soldé aujourd'hui des ssd à moins de 70€, il est clair qu'il serait dommage de s'en priver...


----------



## Iberos (9 Février 2016)

D'accord, merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Cela m'encourage à sauter le pas !
Comme je l'ai expliqué lors de mon premier message, je souhaiterais donc faire une installation propre d'El Capitan sur le DD. Pour cela il suffit de brancher le disque en USB et dans l'installeur d'El Capitan, je peux choisir le disque cible ?

Merci par avance


----------



## okeeb (9 Février 2016)

Iberos a dit:


> Pour cela il suffit de brancher le disque en USB et dans l'installeur d'El Capitan, je peux choisir le disque cible ?



En effet, le système d'installation va vous demander de sélectionner le disque cible. Une fois fait, ne restera plus qu'à intervertir les deux disques, démarrer puis aller dans les préférences systèmes et sélectionner le disque de démarrage (sans quoi ce dernier sera toujours un peu lent car le _Mac _survolera tous les disques présents à chaque boot).
Il ne faudra pas non plus oublier de saisir dans le _Terminal _la commande *sudo trimforce enable*, celle-ci permettant à _El Capitan _de gérer le _trim _d'un SSD tiers sans avoir le besoin d'un soft extérieur comme par le passé.


----------



## Iberos (9 Février 2016)

Super merci beaucoup ! Je posterai ici, une fois cette petite mise à niveau effectuée (ce n'est pas pour tout de suite), mon retour sur ma machine


----------



## okeeb (9 Février 2016)

Iberos a dit:


> Je posterai ici, une fois cette petite mise à niveau effectuée



J'espère bien !


----------



## kaos (21 Février 2016)

J'ai eu la meme machine et je valide tout a fait ton projet puisque j'ai fais pareil.

Je te conseil par contre de mettre une barette de 8GB au lieu de 2X4GB, car pour le meme prix tu auras 8+2GB et le jour ou tu veux passer a 16GB tu n'auras pas a revendre a perte tes 2X4GB

Sur la même machine j'ai rajouté un SSD crucial et 8GB qui s'aditionne au 2GB déjà présent soit 10GB de Ram ce qui est dejà énorme.
Avec ça j'ai installé El capitan qui à apporté un réel gain, j'avais du mal a y croire mais bon ... les résulatats sont là


----------



## Vanton (21 Février 2016)

Sur mon late 2008 (les premiers unibody) y a eu un mieux évident après passage sur SSD, mais ça ne fait pas de miracles non plus. Le processeur et la carte graphique ont pris de l'âge et avec de multiples onglets safari ouverts ça chauffe et ça rame un peu...

Mais les 2011 sont en quadCore i7, et y a clairement eu un bond des performances quand ce type d'architecture est arrivé. Ça doit encore bien tourner.


----------



## omni (5 Mars 2016)

Mon MBP de 2007 est réactif c'est à dire que le lancement d'une application bureautique Word ou Excel 2011 = deux rebond à peine dans le dock et hop on bosse. 
Franchement pas de latence. 
Désolé pour le retard dans la réponse. !


----------



## Iberos (7 Mai 2016)

Merci à vous trois pour vos réponses 
Le budget pour cette petite opération se prépare, c'est l'affaire de quelques mois ! Bien que, pour le moment, le petit chouchou soit à l'Apple Store (carte graphique...)

Kaos : Le fait d'avoir 8 d'un coté et 2 de l'autre ne pose pas de problème ? Merci


----------



## kaos (7 Mai 2016)

Iberos a dit:


> Merci à vous trois pour vos réponses
> Le budget pour cette petite opération se prépare, c'est l'affaire de quelques mois ! Bien que, pour le moment, le petit chouchou soit à l'Apple Store (carte graphique...)
> 
> Kaos : Le fait d'avoir 8 d'un coté et 2 de l'autre ne pose pas de problème ? Merci



Pas du tout, dans les années 80/90's il fallait avoir les 2 même, sous peine d'instabilitées.
Les Geek actuels prônent le "Dual Chanel" soit 2 barrettes identiques, ça permet de gagner 2 micro prout sur les bench et dire sur les forums un mot super technique aussi dépassé que le mot Virus a ce jour  LOL

_Je vais même en faire rougir certains, j'ai une barrette de 8GB en 1333Mhz et une de 2GB en 1600Mhz _

Bref, tu peux sans aucun problèmes avoir 2 barrettes de taille et de marque différentes tant qu'elles ont les même caractéristiques.
Dans un usage standard, 10GB de Ram c'est dejà pas mal du tout.

Une barrette de 8GB Crucial en DDR3 coute environ 50 balles (garantie a vie)


----------



## okeeb (7 Mai 2016)

Il n'y a pas de souci à occuper les 2 slots de ram avec des valeurs différentes, l'idéal étant bien sûr d'avoir les mêmes caractéristiques techniques générales et si possible la même référence/marque. 
Mais ça tournera même si la marque est différente en général. J'ai tourné 6 mois avec 8 Crucial + 2 d'origine sans un seul problème.


----------



## Iberos (13 Août 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà, j'ai enfin eu l'occasion de sauter le pas ! 
Je vous écris ces quelques lignes depuis mon Macbook Pro early 2011 désormais équipe d'un SSD Crucial MX300 525GO et de 16GO de RAM (Crucial également).

Petit bilan à chaud : Ordinateur très réactif, ça fait plaisir de le voir comme ça ! Je ne suis même pas certain qu'il tournait aussi bien quand je l'ai acheté il y a 5 ans, c'est dire. Démarrage en quelques secondes, je dirais 12 ou 13 (soit dit en passant, le fait que ce soit une clean install joue peut-être beaucoup là dessus). 
Le plus frappant : les icônes ne rebondissent plus dans le dock lorsque je clique dessus.

Pour l'instant tout est parfait, si vous hésitez à sauter le pas, allez-y ! Vraiment !
De mon côté, si j'en trouve l'utilité, je referai un petit message dans ce sujet pour donner mes impressions après plusieurs semaines.

En tout cas, merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé, conseillé, ça m'a vraiment poussé à le faire et je ne regrette pas du tout 

A bientôt !


----------



## okeeb (13 Août 2016)

Bravo et longue vie à votre Mac !!!! Avez-vous bien pensé à activer me TRIM ainsi qu'à sélectionner votre ssd comme étant bien le disque de démarrage dans les paramètres ?


----------



## kaos (13 Août 2016)

Tu l'as fais toit même ou tu es passé par un Apple center ? Si oui la note est de combien ?


----------



## Iberos (13 Août 2016)

@okeeb :
Dès le premier boot, petit coup de TrimForce et "Information système" m'affiche "Prise en charge de TRIM :   Oui" dans "SATA/SATA Express". J'en déduis que ça a bien fonctionné.
Concernant le disque de démarrage, je n'ai rien touché, quand j'ouvre la liste des disques disponibles, c'est le seul. Faut-il tout de même effectuer une manipulation ?
Merci 

@kaos : J'ai tout fait moi même avec des pièces achetées directement sur le site de Crucial.


----------



## okeeb (13 Août 2016)

Nikel. Dans le doute je le force mais je doute que ce doit nécessaire.


----------



## Iberos (13 Août 2016)

Quelle manip' pour le forcer ?


----------



## okeeb (13 Août 2016)

Dans paramètres disque de démarrage, déverrouiller le cadenas, sélectionner le disque puis valider.


----------



## Iberos (13 Août 2016)

Je n'ai qu'un bouton redémarrer, c'est justement ça qui m'intrigue.


----------

